# Phrag kovachii 'Goliath' x longifolium(won't be long)



## Gilda (Aug 23, 2008)

It won't be long before we see this bloom. I am anxious to see this bloom ,as there was some controversy as to whether this plant was a kovachii X when I posted pics of my kovachii X seedlings ,and how they were growing. We shall soon see if this bloom has Phrag kovachii in it !


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2008)

That is one beautifully grown plant!!! Good luck with the flowering.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks good and exciting too !!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2008)

It's too beautiful!!!oke: Really shinny leaves! Looks like prefect culture to me, nice job Gilda


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2008)

All the above, and then some!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting! Looking forward to seeing this in bloom. Gorgeous looking plant!

Joanne


----------



## e-spice (Aug 23, 2008)

&$^# Gilda I'm impressed. Great growing.

e-spice


----------



## Gilda (Aug 23, 2008)

e-spice said:


> &$^# Gilda I'm impressed. Great growing.
> 
> e-spice



How's yours doing Geff ?


----------



## Barbara (Aug 23, 2008)

Flower spike already!?! Very impressive...can't wait to see it Gilda!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments ! 
I have to give my hubby credit though..he has cared for these since we got them last year. They spent the winter in a South/West bedroom window..weakly fertilized every watering with our tap water and then was placed outside in the shade house this spring where they got the same regime except it was rain water out there. 

I have only had it in my grubby paws:evil: for a few weeks when we saw the spike emerging. We were afraid water might get dripped into the bud or worse yet a critter/bug would munch the bud . Keep your fingers X'd !!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 23, 2008)

Exiting! Can't wait to see it too...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2008)

How long have you had it, and what size was it when you got it? (Just to see how slow or fast they grow).


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 24, 2008)

congratulations Gilda!!!! This is really very exciting! If it were mine I would start taking at least one pict every day now to see the bud develop and open!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

good growing  we will see


----------



## Gilda (Aug 24, 2008)

Kevin said:


> How long have you had it, and what size was it when you got it? (Just to see how slow or fast they grow).



Kevin, 
We got them last year in August. This one had an approx. leaf span of 4-5 inches. A very fast grower in my opinion.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 24, 2008)

This plant looks perfectly grown and I keep my fingers crossed (German say 'my thumbs pressed') for a P. kovachii cross. With this regard waiting can be agonizing! I'm looking forward to seeing flower pictures here, too.

BEst regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Kevin,
> We got them last year in August. This one had an approx. leaf span of 4-5 inches. A very fast grower in my opinion.



Wow! That is fast! I have a Haley Decker that I got in the spring, that had an aprox 10" leaf span, so I could possibly see a flower within a year? I hope so.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see it!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Kevin,
> We got them last year in August. This one had an approx. leaf span of 4-5 inches. A very fast grower in my opinion.


Mine are not what I consider to be a fast grower at all! :sob:


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 25, 2008)

I to am anxious to see this cross...congrats!


----------



## Heather (Aug 25, 2008)

Me too! Any updates yet, Gilda?


----------



## Gilda (Aug 25, 2008)

Heather said:


> Me too! Any updates yet, Gilda?



It is still moving up...since I took the picture almost 1/2 inch. I will picture it again toward the end of the week.
This bud has been very interesting as it was very "fat" when way down in the leaves....we were worried it was going to bloom down in the leaves. Still keeping my fingers X'd ...you never can tell when the dreaded "bud blast" might happen !


----------



## e-spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Gilda said:


> How's yours doing Geff ?



Not bad at all, growing and has very established roots now. It is still a baby though.

e-spice


----------



## Gilda (Aug 29, 2008)

*Update*

Coming right along....it also has another new growth started on the opposite side. So, any guesses on when it will pop the bloom ?


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 29, 2008)

wow - looks more and more exciting!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2008)

That is one nice looking plant...:drool: 
Come on bud!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess Christmas


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Sept.13th sounds like a lucky day to me!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm going to say Oct. 1.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope you can post a pict. of the bloom in octobre!! Jean


----------



## Wendy (Sep 1, 2008)

What a beautifully grown plant. :clap:


----------



## John M (Sep 2, 2008)

My guess is that it'll open on October 7th. That plant looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2008)

Gilda said:


> So, any guesses on when it will pop the bloom ?



Does the closest guess win the plant?


----------



## Bolero (Sep 2, 2008)

Healthy plant there, you must have wonderful culture.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all ! Nothing fancy we did to the culture. We gave it the same as our other phrags...although, I must say all our phrags do quite well..must be the TN air and water !

Kevin, No, you won't win the plant if your guess is correct..:rollhappy: You will however be bombarded with PM's asking the question "Kevin, when is my phrag going to open "?

John M., I have never thought of orchids looking good enough to eat though..maybe it's because it's sitting on my dining table in the picture

I agree it is going to be sometime in October , but I sure wouldn't know what day to guess


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I to am anxious to see this cross...congrats!


There are a few photos of this cross on the web. Very long lateral petals. :wink:


----------



## Rayb (Sep 3, 2008)

Good for you Can't wait to see it . Looks like it will be a big size 

Ray


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 3, 2008)

I have seen many kovachii hybrids come to blooming but none of this cross.I would guesstimate that you may be only 2-3 weeks away from blooming. The plant is much different than the four crosses that I have seen bloom as well as the kovachii species that I have seen. I also have this cross and the growth pattern is also different from the one I have.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> There are a few photos of this cross on the web. Very long lateral petals. :wink:



Can you post some links? I found one pic, but can't find it again. It didn't look that great to me, but that was only one plant.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 3, 2008)

Look on Allen Blacks web page. You can google his name. I think its the only picture out there.

Oh hell, I'll do all the work for you!

This should be what your looking for...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one. Thanks Kyle! Personally, I don't much care for that one. I hope others bloom out better.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Peruflora posted one?!? I'll look around.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Gilda - any update? It should be pretty close now!


----------



## Gilda (Sep 28, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Hey Gilda - any update? It should be pretty close now!



In our dreams Kevin !! It may be Thanksgiving as slow as this one is coming along. The new growths are growing faster than the bud !


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, thanks for the update anyway. I hope the flowers are worth the wait! It's deffinitely a healthy plant!


----------



## John M (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, so it's gonna be tight now; but, I'm still thinking October 7th for the first bloom. 'Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still stick'in to Christmas!!


----------



## swamprad (Sep 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a corn stalk. It will be interesting to see this flower.


----------



## Gilda (Sep 28, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like a corn stalk. It will be interesting to see this flower.



:rollhappy: Yep, but thankfully that doesn't look like an ear of corn emerging !oke: 
It will be VERY interesting to see the flower from this one ! I don't remember ever being so excited about a bud blooming ! 

With all this anticipation, I am afraid the bloom will be disappointing ! You guys have to promise not to laugh too hard if it turns out to be a dog !


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 29, 2008)

OK Gilda, I pomise not to laugh (



)



PS. I really won't


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Gilda said:


> :rollhappy: Yep, but thankfully that doesn't look like an ear of corn emerging !oke:
> It will be VERY interesting to see the flower from this one ! I don't remember ever being so excited about a bud blooming !
> 
> With all this anticipation, I am afraid the bloom will be disappointing ! You guys have to promise not to laugh too hard if it turns out to be a dog !



I won't laugh, I promise - I'll be crying with you, as I have 2 of them!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

Just 2, Ha!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 30, 2008)

scratch Oct 7th...definitely taking longer than I expected. I need to check my crosses and see if I see any signs of spiking.


----------



## John M (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay. So, did it bloom for October 7th? If not, how far off am I? Do you have a minute for a new photo?


----------



## Gilda (Oct 8, 2008)

No bloom on the 7th, the bud is emerging up from the sheath finally...photo later..Im going out the door right now.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 8, 2008)

Not much change...ok, what date are we going for now...someone said Christmas, but I believe it will be before then, or hope it is !


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking good!!! I'll take Dec. 3rd!


----------



## Ed M (Oct 8, 2008)

How about Oct. 22nd?


----------



## swamprad (Oct 8, 2008)

Gilda, I'm intrigued with your culture -- it looks like you are doing semi-hydro, but with a bark mix. Is that correct? And I believe you said earlier that you are growing this one like all your other phrags, right?


----------



## Gilda (Oct 8, 2008)

swamprad said:


> Gilda, I'm intrigued with your culture -- it looks like you are doing semi-hydro, but with a bark mix. Is that correct? And I believe you said earlier that you are growing this one like all your other phrags, right?



Yep, and we have named our culture- Barko :rollhappy:!! Seriously ,that is what we call it when we show & tell at our orchid society, and phrags LOVE it !! It is the same as growing phrags sitting in a saucer of water when you think about it . I have had them in Barko for 3 years and have had no ill effects. My growing area gets very humid in the winter, and because of that I have to run a *dehumidifier*. You can not have open saucers of water sitting around and run a dehumidifier..defeats the purpose, hence Barko was born, thanks to my hubby, who said "let's try it "!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 9, 2008)

November 1st.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I'm disappointed it hasn't bloomed yet but am glad to see another picture. The leaves are beautifully grown.

e-spice


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2008)

Well? How's she doin'?


----------



## Corbin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hay everybody don't you know a watched pot never boils.oke:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 24, 2008)

John M said:


> Well? How's she doin'?



She is doin' fine but soooooooooo slow in her bud progression that I am getting worried.  I can see it is still emerging but not as quickly as I think it should. 

She seems to be putting her energy into the new growths. They are progressing nicely. Maybe it's like Corbin said "A watched phrag doesn't bloom".


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 24, 2008)

it will get there soon...definitely anxious to see it here as well. ...vegetatively it is not taking after the kovachii parent...an curious on how the flower will look. Let's hope the flowers last as long as it takes for that spike to develop, LOL.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Gilda. I'm really looking forward to seeing this one. As long as it is still growing and hasn't stalled, it'll get there.


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Gilda said:


> In our dreams Kevin !! It may be Thanksgiving as slow as this one is coming along. The new growths are growing faster than the bud !



I regularly monitors this topic regarding kovachii cross. 
How is it now ?

I am worried about my kovachii. As your's, the new growth is growing faster than bud. Bud has stopped growing for a while now. For how much time, i do not know ?

I am interested in your opinion !!!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 24, 2008)

My bud is still at the same point as the last photo , and that was several weeks ago...my only consolation is the bud still looks viable. 
I will shoot another picture later and maybe the experts will weigh in on what is going on.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 24, 2008)

Could be the cooler temperatures.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

The plant will flower, I've never seen a Pk hybrid not bloom from a bud. I'm sure you've noticed the vegetative growth in the mean time though, now 2 of them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Gilda said:


> My bud is still at the same point as the last photo , and that was several weeks ago...my only consolation is the bud still looks viable.



Same for my kovachii !!



NYEric said:


> The plant will flower, I've never seen a Pk hybrid not bloom from a bud. I'm sure you've noticed the vegetative growth in the mean time though, now 2 of them.



ok you're very positive. what means " now 2 of them " ?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

2 additional growths.


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

ok i understand thanks


----------



## Gilda (Nov 25, 2008)

*pic update*

Here is the latest picture. As you can see the 2 new growths have reached the height of the blooming size growth. I can see the slightest change in the bud. Maybe the cooler temps ??


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't make any radical changes in what you are doing. That bloom stem says you are doing it right. Bright & wet and intermediate temps describe the habitat. Habitat actually gets rather warm for a few hours in the mid-day. Even the species longifolium can take quite a few months to open the first flower on a bloom stem.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2008)

It can't make up it's mind! _"Flower, growth, flower, growth, ah what the heck, both!" _


Actually, it's really just corn! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2008)

I can wait...It will be Christmas as I've said before


----------



## john mickel (Nov 26, 2008)

*Your plants*

Are you kidding me - you are doing great - " If it aint broke dont fix it "- Ihope your bloom opens soon - john


----------



## P-chan (Nov 26, 2008)

This is a great thread! I bought a Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. longifolium seedling a few months ago from H.P. Norton. Mine is very little! I'm watching this thread now, too!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Nov 27, 2008)

Gilda, your plant is healthy


----------



## Berrak (Nov 27, 2008)

I love this thread.

The plant looks so damn healthy.

I cant wait to see the bloom.


----------



## John M (Nov 29, 2008)

Gilda, I hope that the plant doesn't decide to abort the stem in favour of those two new growths. I have a suggestion. Give it a couple light feedings with something like 7-11-27, or Phostrogen (10-10-27). Really, anything with a high potassium (such as is given to tomatoes), will do. This will give the bloom spike and buds a boost. Just don't overdo it. Only a couple feedings about a week apart and at a low dose, such as 1/4 strength, is plenty.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 29, 2008)

John M said:


> I have a suggestion. Give it a couple light feedings with something like 7-11-27, or Phostrogen (10-10-27). Really, anything with a high potassium (such as is given to tomatoes), will do. This will give the bloom spike and buds a boost. Just don't overdo it. Only a couple feedings about a week apart and at a low dose, such as 1/4 strength, is plenty.



Thanks John, I will give that a try.


----------



## John M (Nov 29, 2008)

Of course, if you're only giving it natural light, it may be reacting to the short, cloudy days. In that case, as well as feeding it, you'd need to supplement the light too, so that it will actually have the strength to use the fertilizer. Again, if you supplement the light, just do it moderately. Don't fry it under a 500 watt HID light, or anything else that heats the foliage. Maybe a large one of those compact fluorescents in a spotlight fixture would be a good choice for this situation. Good luck.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 29, 2008)

Gilda it sure is moving slowly but the spike still looks healthy. I checked mine today...the growth is near mature and I am hoping for a springtime spike on mine. With the other hybrids, the cool dark days did not blast any spikes, the heat of the early summer did though. 

I moved mine to S/H culture earlier this year and they seem to be loving it.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2008)

hey, what's it look like now? I have one that I received in a trade and I keep checking the new growth to see if any buds are coming.... it's a huge plant, larger than most everything I've grown before! (and it's just a baby)


----------



## Gilda (Dec 10, 2008)

John M said:


> Of course, if you're only giving it natural light, it may be reacting to the short, cloudy days. In that case, as well as feeding it, you'd need to supplement the light too, so that it will actually have the strength to use the fertilizer. . Good luck.



Nothing dramatic to report. I have done as you suggested John and placed it under higher light(nothing that would fry it), and gave it a slight feeding boost. It is also warmer there when the lights are on. I agree, the cool ,shorter cloudy days is when the spike slowed growing. It may be wishful thinking ,but I think the spike has elongated more. I would have to photograph it again and I really want my next photo to be a big ,fat bud !!
Stay tuned !


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2008)

Heck, I hope your next photo is a big fat bloom!


----------



## John M (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope you're right and the stem has elongated a bit. I find that once a stem or buds stall, they rarely get started again. The plants usually just transfer their effort over to the next stem from the next growth. Good luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It can't make up it's mind! _"Flower, growth, flower, growth, ah what the heck, both!" _
> 
> 
> Actually, it's really just corn! :evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2008)

Gilda is learning the true meaning of patience!
Do you have any hair left or is it turning gray at this point?


----------



## Gilda (Dec 11, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Gilda is learning the true meaning of patience!
> Do you have any hair left or is it turning gray at this point?



Rose, I have plenty of hair and it was pretty much gray already(Clairol takes care of that though:rollhappy, but you do learn patience with slippers. The phrag with the growth had the bud for MONTHS before it started to mature over the last week.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 13, 2008)

This is a long thread so I haven't bothered to check if anyone mentioned that Phrag. kovachii can take 8 months to open from the first signs of a low spike. That probably helps explain the wait!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason Fischer said:


> This is a long thread so I haven't bothered to check if anyone mentioned that Phrag. kovachii can take 8 months to open from the first signs of a low spike. That probably helps explain the wait!


:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: All sounds normal! If you were a couple of posts earlier I wouldn't have asked the question that prompted Gilda to divulged that only clairol knew the answer!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason Fischer said:


> This is a long thread so I haven't bothered to check if anyone mentioned that Phrag. kovachii can take 8 months to open from the first signs of a low spike. That probably helps explain the wait!



Thanks Jason ! Good thing to know ,and encouraging that maybe the spike won't abort in favor of the new growths.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason Fischer said:


> This is a long thread so I haven't bothered to check if anyone mentioned that Phrag. kovachii can take 8 months to open from the first signs of a low spike. That probably helps explain the wait!




Is that the normal time P.kovachii should take?
Alfreado Manrique told me his plants were spiking two times per year.
I did not think to ask him how long a spike takes to develop.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 16, 2008)

gonewild said:


> Is that the normal time P.kovachii should take?
> Alfreado Manrique told me his plants were spiking two times per year.
> I did not think to ask him how long a spike takes to develop.



That's the information I've heard, but have never experienced it first hand. I can certainly see a multi-growth kovachii spiking a few times throughout the year. I have a feeling our first kovachii is in low spike now, so I'll have to time it!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 2, 2009)

tick-tock-tick-tock....this one is killing me...


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm waiting also.  I have that cross, and I know that it will be quite a while before I see a bloom.  I can't wait.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 3, 2009)

:sob: I'm sad to report ,although the spike/sheath has not turned brown, there does not seem to be a bud forming inside the sheath. I feel nothing when I gently squeeze the sheath, and also I can not "see" a bud when holding it up to the light. :sob:

I will let the spike/sheath remain just in case something appears but I don't have a lot of hope for a bloom from this growth .


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :sob: I'm sad to report ,although the spike/sheath has not turned brown, there does not seem to be a bud forming inside the sheath. I feel nothing when I gently squeeze the sheath, and also I can not "see" a bud when holding it up to the light. :sob:
> 
> I will let the spike/sheath remain just in case something appears but I don't have a lot of hope for a bloom from this growth .



Oh!  Don't give up....It may just be taking its' time. If not, then there's always next year.  Keep us posted, please!


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :sob: I'm sad to report ,although the spike/sheath has not turned brown, there does not seem to be a bud forming inside the sheath. I feel nothing when I gently squeeze the sheath, and also I can not "see" a bud when holding it up to the light. :sob:
> 
> I will let the spike/sheath remain just in case something appears but I don't have a lot of hope for a bloom from this growth .



Oh no! Ah well, it seems that those 2 new growths that shot up so fast did so at the expense of the flowering. Of course, now you'll have to wait longer; but, when that plant does bloom for the first time, it will undoubtedly be a better blooming. The plant will probably initiate a spike from each of those new growths and produce more, larger and better shaped flowers. After all, it will be working with 3 sets of roots, instead of just one. Looking forward to next year.......


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh that bugger...just trying to remind you who is in control.

Well fantastic growing anyway, maybe by summer we'll be playing this game again, and we'll all have a better idea of what our guess will be on the blooming date.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :sob: I'm sad to report ,although the spike/sheath has not turned brown, there does not seem to be a bud forming inside the sheath. I feel nothing when I gently squeeze the sheath, and also I can not "see" a bud when holding it up to the light. :sob:
> 
> I will let the spike/sheath remain just in case something appears but I don't have a lot of hope for a bloom from this growth .


 what a shame


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2009)

Dang, that's a heart-breaker. So sorry. :sob:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 4, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :sob: I'm sad to report ,although the spike/sheath has not turned brown, there does not seem to be a bud forming inside the sheath. I feel nothing when I gently squeeze the sheath, and also I can not "see" a bud when holding it up to the light. :sob:
> 
> I will let the spike/sheath remain just in case something appears but I don't have a lot of hope for a bloom from this growth .



It happens sometime when seedlings attempt their first flowering...


----------



## john mickel (Jan 4, 2009)

*photo*

Nice - Good example of huge results from open mix and a small pot - I think too many over pot - Every plant sold at orchid shows resulted in the buyer saying I cant wait - to re pot it - despite the fact it was blooming in a small pot -j = An old Sage used to say let the plant bust its way out before repotting -j


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2009)

I wonder if this is typical of kovachii, to try to grow too fast at the expense of spikes. My very limited experience is that they grow very slowly.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 5, 2009)

:sob: Bummer - just make sure you're not giving up too soon but you've certainly grown & bloomed plenty of phrags.


SlipperFan said:


> I wonder if this is typical of kovachii, to try to grow too fast at the expense of spikes. My very limited experience is that they grow very slowly.


good question, I feel mine are slow growing too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to here this Gilda.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Gilda, good things take a long time to happen, so pluck up your courage and next year it will be much much better!!!


----------

